# Lizards > Chameleons >  Bearded Pygmy Chameleon

## jsmorphs2

Trying to get that essential tongue launch shot but failed. Here are some leading up to the kill, lol!








Nom nom nom haha!

----------


## jbean7916

So stinking adorable! 

sent from my EVO

----------

